# Russian / AZ Outdoor enclosure Question



## sheric12 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just adopted a 4 year old Russian from a co worker, I am building her an outdoor enclosure so she can have fun in this AZ sun! However, this is my first tort ever and not sure if I should bring her in for the winter months? It doesn't get snowy cold where I live but can get down to low 40's? Also, it is really dry here wondering if I should "water or spray" down the enclosure daily to keep it moist or will several water dishes be sufficient for soaking? . Any and all suggestions are welcome.

Sheri


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sheric12 welcome to the forum and may we know your name? Russian tortoises do not like wet enclosures, AZ is exactly like where they come from very hot and dry. You can keep your tortoise outside during the winter but it does hibernate so it would have to have a burrow to hibernate in. Or when it starts to get cold here you can bring him in and make him a nice little enclosure for the winter months which isnt long at all here which I would recommend you doing since you just got him. Also can you post some pics of your little guy/gal and your enclosure that you will be making.


----------



## sheric12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Hi Sheric12 welcome to the forum and may we know your name? Russian tortoises do not like wet enclosures, AZ is exactly like where they come from very hot and dry. You can keep your tortoise outside during the winter but it does hibernate so it would have to have a burrow to hibernate in. Or when it starts to get cold here you can bring him in and make him a nice little enclosure for the winter months which isnt long at all here which I would recommend you doing since you just got him. Also can you post some pics of your little guy/gal and your enclosure that you will be making.



My name is Sheri, and my torts name is Carly. Thanks for the info and I will definitely post pics when I get my enclosure ready.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2011)

You may need to spray down the enclosure for the plants your growing for your Russian, either plants for it to eat or for shade. While they may not need "wet", some dampness, especially in hides or digging areas is often appreciated, especially during the hot dry months or atleast my Russians seem to enjoy it. I just try to keep some of the enclosure more open and dry so they can choose.

Are you wanting to hibernate or not? Plus another thing I should mention is that usually we don't recommend hibernating a new tortoise for it's first year.

Nice having you here Sheri!


----------



## helenab (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi My name is Helena (I did post alittle in the I am new section). I am reading so much here, thank you to you all. My russian tort was inside when I live in NH and in winter he did slow down some, but was still active some what. I am learning that dessert torts stay in their den and dont come out for the winter months in Arizona. And another question please...... is it bad to not let them hibernate?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Helena it is a much debated subject to hibernate your tortoise or not to but I believe it is not needed for the health of the tortoise. As long as you are not breeding your tortoise it will be ok for him inside all year long.


----------



## helenab (Jul 8, 2011)

awesome. Yes I dont want to breed when there are so many out there that need homes. How do we stop them from breeding? lol.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Helena:

It would be best if you were to start a new thread with your questions. This thread is devoted to Sheri's questions.


----------



## helenab (Jul 8, 2011)

So sorry, I should have known better, just very excited that I found this group. Will do a new post for my questions, thanks for reminding me....


----------

